# First Heat experience?



## Telamore (Aug 8, 2016)

Hello everyone! 

I'm looking for some wisdom from other Vizsla owners please 

Our puppy is 5 months and 2 weeks now, the vet said to expect her first heat at around 6 months. I've read that it could be later and much later, but i want to be prepared. We've never had a female dog before, so it's all very new. We plan to spade her after her 3rd heat as per the breeders advice and a lot of other info i have read, but against the advice of our vet. 

Could you please share your experiences first time around and any advice you might have for first timers? 

Also, we have a male (almost 2 yo) lab who is neutered, what should we expect/avoid in his behavior with her and his with her. 

Thanks in advance and Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Kaylee went into heat the first time at 11mths, which I've heard is more normal for a v. 

I used doggy diapers for her the times she had a heavier flow. I know some people use toddler boy underwear and put their tail through the hole but Kaylee would just pull them off. Since the doggy diapers have velcro she couldn't figure out how to get them off though I'm sure if she was left alone long enough she'd just chew them off. Some dogs are really good at keeping themselves clean so you might not need anything. Our female beagle keeps herself really clean or just always has had a lighter flow.

For your other dog, since he's neutered he might not even care. Our male beagle we had to keep separate from our female when she'd go into heat and he would howl and cry pretty much non-stop. We neutered him around 5yo and he doesn't even care much anymore. He occasionally gets interested in sniffing but that was it.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It's possible, but I would be surprised if a vizsla went into heat at 6 months. Scout's first was also around 11 months. From various threads on the forum over the years, starting around 18 months is more typical. Time between cycles can also vary, but it's generally been 6-7 months for my dog. 

I also use the doggy diapers with velcro. They make dog specific panty liners, but the budget women's are cheaper. 

Some females will get moody, sullen, and/or lose their appetite. She may get snappy with other dogs.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

My puppy is only four months old, but she is my very first female puppy. When the time comes, it will be our first experience as well. Also having a young intact male, I want to be ready. Could I get more details please (e.g, size and brand of underwear that works the best for Vizsla)?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Having a male in the house makes the heat a full time job. Intact males only have one thing on their mind, and I remember Cash howling because we wouldn't let him near her. Then let her get to the right time to breed in her cycle, and she was just as determined to get to him. Neutered males aren't as bad, but they can, and will still breed, and get rather frisky. No puppies, but you could have injuries.

Do you remember the song Come Out and Play by the Offspring?
The main chorus is YOU GOT TO KEEP EM SEPARATED 
That's the jest of a heat cycle with males in the house.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby had her first spotting at 6 months old, she had her first full heat a month later with all the mess etc.Her 2nd birthday present was a visit to the vet for her spaying, happily this coincided with her being mid-cycle. I see dogs, well bitches, on shoots that have been spayed earlier, they are taller than Ruby, but nowhere near as well muscle toned. I'm glad I waited till she was 2 year old.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

I got these ones on amazon. 

Pet Magasin Reusable Dog Diapers, Medium, Pack of 3 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B015L7VTG0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_7SYoyb60JAPWK 

I got a medium and they worked for Kaylee. She's about 22inches tall and 41lbs. If your v is bigger you might need to go up a size. Kaylee is on the small side.

I also used women's panty liners instead of the "dog" ones. Way cheaper.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Anida said:


> I got these ones on amazon.
> 
> Pet Magasin Reusable Dog Diapers, Medium, Pack of 3 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B015L7VTG0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_7SYoyb60JAPWK
> 
> ...


Thanks; this is helpful.


----------



## RafaelJep (Mar 2, 2017)

*First Heat experience*

Hi everyone,

When I came home today, I saw that Bell had come into heat The time is here I feel like my little girl has grown up. If today is the first day she was bleeding, could carl 6mo. GSP have gotten her pregnant? 

Grant


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Unlikely, if I remember right from what I read it's about 2 weeks of bleeding and then about 2 weeks of some discharge where they are actually fertile. I always play it safe and keep them separated regardless though.


----------

